# GE roaster oven



## davidbremer (Dec 24, 2010)

i have a GE roaster oven...do I put water in the bottom?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2010)

Never even heard of one of these before.

There is some info here: Ellen's Kitchen


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2010)

davidbremer said:


> i have a GE roaster oven...do I put water in the bottom?



Are you asking about the 18-quart type roasters?  If so, you might be able to go online and download a users booklet for it, which should give you the information you are seeking.


----------

